# Cartridge Pen Preferences



## titan2 (Mar 17, 2009)

What are your preferences for purchases?

1. Cartridges with tubes only.
2. A kit with the bottom already assembled leaving you with only the top to finish?


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 17, 2009)

When I first started selling rifle cartridges for penmaking, I figured people would want just the cartridge.  We are all perfectly capable of gluing in a tube and seating a transmission, right?  That would also leave one free to use the kit of one's choice.

To my surprise, I found that nearly everybody wanted a completed lower pen half (cartridge with tube and transmission installed).  I offer a plain cartridge, but the vast majority of my sales are complete kits (assembled lower half plus refill, upper tube, clip, and finial).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't vote either way... I take my own brass casings and fit the tubes myself...

But I'm not doing as many pens this year as I did last... moving on to other turnings.


----------

